# Problema installazione Gentoo con Sitecom

## soeca

Ragazzi sto provando ad installare Gentoo sul mio fisso con il seguente hardware:

MB: Asus P5Q PRO

CPU: Intel C2D E6600 2.4GHz

Video: Ati Radeo 4870 Toxic Edition 1GB DDR5

RAM 4GB DDR2 800MHz 

HD: 320GB  Sata2

Ho scaricato la "install-x86-minimal-20101116.iso " e l'ho messa in una pendrive da 8GB , ho avviato il pc però non riesco a far riconoscere la rete.....ho una chiavetta usb Sitecom WL-172 v1

Ho provato scrivendo:

```

net-setup wlan0

```

e in effetti mi riconosce una wlan0

```

Interface name: wlan0

MAC address: 00:0c:f6:2d:64:ee

Driver: rt73usb

```

provo quindi a impostarla(da notare che avendo una chiave WPA2 PSK per ora l'ho disabilitata sperando di non avere problemi con net-setup.....ma evidentemente non basta!!) e arrivato al momento in cui seleziono il DHCP mi dice:

```

phy0 ->rt2x00lib_request_firmware:Error - Failed to request Firmware.

Type "ifconfig" to make sure the interface was configured correctly.

```

Ma perchè mi dice "ifconfig"?? non dovrei controllare con "iwconfig" visto che è una rete wireless??

Comunque anche 

```

dhcpcd wlan0

```

fallisce miseramente!!

```

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

phy0 ->rt2x00lib_request_firmware:Error - Failed to request Firmware.

wlan0: read_interface: No such file or directory

```

Ho pensato allora a fare il chroot da ubuntu....ossia ho pensato che faccio partire una live di Ubuntu,mi connetto tranquillamente e poi da terminale provo a far cominciare questa installazione.....il problema è che non so come fare il chroot per entrare nella pendrive e cominciare l'installazione!!!Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per cortesia???Grazie a tutti!!

----------

## devilheart

Ad occhio ti manca il firmware della chiavetta. Potresti provare con http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/files/

posta anche l'output di lsusb

----------

## ago

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Ho scaricato la "install-x86-minimal-20101116.iso " e l'ho messa in una pendrive da 8GB

 

Usa un cd come ubuntu e avrai sicuramente vita più facile  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rt73usb.

mi pare che il tuo hardware supporti i 64 bit.

potrebbe essere conveniente, per te, installare un'architettura amd64.

----------

